# audiotube



## mr_3_0_5 (Mar 9, 2010)

ok im wanting to build an audiotube i ordered the amp, adapters. 
my ? the 6.5" speakers fit into the 90 degree hub of the 6" pvc 90?
i am looking to get 6.5" speakers right? just seems a 6.5" speaker wouldnt go into a 6" pipe.. im guessing the hub is just that much bigger that it works? any help would be great.


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

i found this out after i ran into that problem.. you have to cut a piece of pipe and place it into the 90 opening.. so about a 1 to 2" piece of 6" pipe is needed.. glue it in and then center the speaker and drill pilot holes before screwing the speakers in.. then you're set..


----------

